# Moving to the UK!!



## soyeah (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok, guys, my husband just got orders and we're moving to Mildenhall, England!
All I can say is, "holy crap!!"  

Anyone have any pointers?? lol We're supposed to report in may, so we have less that five months until we leave. 
I've been researching the pet thing. I haven't found anything about hedgies needing more that up-to-date vet records, but our dog and cat are supposed to have six months quarantine. We didn't even receive six-months notice! :? 

I've been looking around at baselets.co.uk and rightmove.co.uk for someplace to live. 
Any more suggestions?
:shock:


----------

